# Chair mats keep cracking



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

You pay $80.00 bucks at staples for a good one and they keep cracking and driving me nuts.

Had a little idea of using tempered hardboard @ $9.98 a sheet so we'll see how it goes.

Certainly not a Martha Stewart design, but it should do until I can find a solution.

It's my home office, nobody really sees it, till now anyway :laughing:

Three days old, so far so good...


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

I'd be willing to bet it'll stand up better. The edges might give you a little trouble.


----------

